# Football players required Wavertree, Liverpool



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 14, 2010)

OK - bit of a long shot - i play 8-a-side football on Monday evenings at 6pm and we are on a recruitment drive for new players. All ages and all abilities - currently age range is 25 to 60 !!! It is on an all weather pitch on Wavertree Playground - otherwise known as The Mystery - and to be honest it's a bit of fun and exercise. We don't play in a league - just pick sides whoever turns up - and it's fairly injury free - players don't go sliding in because of the surface (it's covered in light sand to stop slips). Subs to pay for the pitch is £3 per game. Give me a PM if you or anyone you know fancies it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 15, 2010)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> OK - bit of a long shot - i play 8-a-side football on Monday evenings at 6pm and we are on a recruitment drive for new players. All ages and all abilities - currently age range is 25 to 60 !!! It is on an all weather pitch on Wavertree Playground - otherwise known as The Mystery - and to be honest it's a bit of fun and exercise. We don't play in a league - just pick sides whoever turns up - and it's fairly injury free - players don't go sliding in because of the surface (it's covered in light sand to stop slips). Subs to pay for the pitch is £3 per game. Give me a PM if you or anyone you know fancies it.



I don't play football or live in liverpool anymore, just amused to see The Mystery being mentioned - my mum used to live near there and she said it's called that cos there was an unsolved murder a long time ago


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 19, 2010)

i think it is called that, because a man gave the land hundreds of years ago to the City on the promise that he would never be named - hence Mystery


----------



## Strawman (Apr 30, 2010)

Small World, I live just off smithdown road right next to the mystery and Ive heard the same origin story for its name that Dave mentions


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 5, 2010)

so Strawman, back to the question - fancy a bit of football Monday at 6pm ?


----------



## Strawman (May 7, 2010)

Nah, im a lazy git who works a nightshift im afraid


----------

